# What's the best item you can buy online for under $100?



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 11, 2013)

What's the coolest thing you can buy online for under $100? This can be something that's just cool or for improving quality of life.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002P9ATSC/

Who wouldn't want a rainbow showerhead?


----------



## mrtofu (Feb 11, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 11, 2013)

http://shutupandtakemymoney.info

GLHF


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 11, 2013)

WatchGintama said:


> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/
> 
> Have fun.


 
that link is awesome, some of them are extremely funny, there is a store in the uk called menkind that sell similar stuff, menkind is not as cool as the stuff you have in the US though LOL


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 11, 2013)

http://dx.com/s/The+Fantasy+Egg+for+Him

For the lonely temper.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 11, 2013)

It's not so cool, more like nerdy but I've bought a 128GB SSD for $90 and now my laptop last between 1 and 2 hours more besides beeing faster



WatchGintama said:


> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/
> 
> Have fun.


 


maxlwin536 said:


> http://shutupandtakemymoney.info
> 
> GLHF


 
Way to spoil the fun... It's like someone asked which name you like for a baby and you gave them a name dictionary


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Gear-Risk-Board-Game/dp/B005OEDTB4

because fuck it


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 11, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> It's not so cool, more like nerdy but I've bought a 128GB SSD for $90 and now my laptop last between 1 and 2 hours more besides beeing faster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I thought you'd like my site. if anything ill give ya somethin around 100 dollars that'd be gud 2 get

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/retro-usb-microphone
http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/80s-style-iphone-case
http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/touch-screen-gloves

I looked at my site, and then looked at thisiswhyimbroke and started smiling up to the ceiling with all the stuff I could get 

EDIT:
http://shutupandtakemymoney.com
Wrong site. No wonder I hated what I linked :/

MORE EDITS:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B004XYJKZU

OMG I'D GET THIS TOO IF I HAD THE MONEY.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 11, 2013)

soulx said:


> What's the coolest thing you can buy online for under $100?


http://www.amazon.com/Stanbio-Urea-...id=1360545596&sr=8-9&keywords=liquid+nitrogen


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 11, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Hey, I thought you'd like my site. if anything ill give ya somethin around 100 dollars that'd be gud 2 get
> 
> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/retro-usb-microphone
> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/80s-style-iphone-case
> ...


 
No, problem with the site, though... 
I just think people should try to pick their one or few favorite items like you just did. Giving a list full of option seems like a lazy answer


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Stanbio-Urea-Nitrogen-Standard-Liquid/dp/B001DLXIJA/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1360545596&sr=8-9&keywords=liquid nitrogen


 
Oh my fuck! I'ma buy that shit, and overclock my Computer to 7Ghz and Cool it with this! Endless lifesupply link pls


----------



## Nebz (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Bandai-Tamash...id=1360545576&sr=8-1&keywords=legacy+megazord
:3


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 11, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Oh my fuck! I'ma buy that shit, and overclock my Computer to 7Ghz and Cool it with this! Endless lifesupply link pls


I like the, "Customers who viewed this item also viewed," section with this: http://www.amazon.com/Inflatable-Unicorn-Horn-for-Cats/dp/B009AXUPX0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hpc_2


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 11, 2013)

Obviously dragon dildos.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 11, 2013)

i like the space invaders wrist watch for £12,000 and the gold plated space invaders earrings, i would wear those


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 11, 2013)

Inb4Ouya


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2013)

Facebook stock.

Oh wait.


----------

